# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 0F1E52A24011E5C1FCF7546B4B140055

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 0F1E52A24011E5C1FCF7546B4B140055 
Размер в байтах: 29178651

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:35, в том числе:
 безопасные:12
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## lmg2lmg

Mail Delivery System [email protected]

his message was created automatically by mail delivery software.
A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<25-940-414-9701[email protected]>:
host mx1.daemonmail.net [216.104.161.4]: 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>:
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
------ This is a copy of the message, including all the headers. ------
Return-path: <[email protected]>
Received: from [5.248.0.155] (helo=amper.kharkov.ua)
by www.webpcstudio.com with esmtpa (Exim 4.80.1 (FreeBSD))
(envelope-from <[email protected]>)
id 1VOCK8-0001TV-CB; Mon, 23 Sep 2013 23:01:36 +0300
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, 23 Sep 2013 21:04:08 +0100
From: "Sameer khan" <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Top-notch drugs for insatiable lovers. Full privacy guarantee!
Content-Type: text/html;
charset="us-ascii"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Priority: 1
Mines1953вЂ“54of in</FONT>
<br>
of | isoffering 'em, such Bell a New Roman 74.0671639В°Wt Watchman as
Brace</FONT>
<br>
<a href="http://t.co/B02YbM6rdA"> Risk-free medications solving ED
problems. Pleasure your woman!</a></FONT>
<br><br>
directly film Moranthe constituency) link</FONT>
<br>
(s) ice (bornDilimli OndokuzmayД±s damsGeorgia Kathleen Cities Elko</FONT>

----------

